# Recommend a router?



## Scooby-Doo (Nov 19, 2012)

Hello all.

I am in need of a new wired router. I'm not sure if my choice matters much, but do some routers work better (or are easier to configure) with FreeBSD than others? If so, and since there are just so many to choose from, can anyone recommend a particular wired router that works well with FreeBSD? Nothing fancy at all - since I'm just learning, just for home and enough to string together a couple of FreeBSD machines to the outside world. Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Nov 19, 2012)

Scooby-Doo said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if my choice matters much, but do some routers work better (or are easier to configure) with FreeBSD than others?


No, it doesn't matter what OS the clients are running.


----------



## UNIXgod (Nov 19, 2012)

You can take an old box and run FreeBSD as your router =)
I actually had that setup back in the dial-up days.

For home I have a modded wireless router running DD-WRT.


----------



## Nukama (Nov 20, 2012)

You could look at the list of zrouter.org's supported devices, if you plan to use FreeBSD on your router.


----------

